# Авиация > Однополчане >  История 331 ОТрАП

## Arkadiy

Уважаемые коллеги!
Необходима история 331 ОТрАП, созданного в 1957 году в Хабаровске, аэродром Гаровка-2. В этом военном городке на постаменте находится Ли-2. Состояние его крайне плохое. Разбит и брошен. Мы готовы его восстановить, даже до летного состояния и передать  Совету ветеранов 1 ВА, как символ транспортной авиации.

----------


## kfmut

Если есть желание и возможность, то нужно не только восстановить самолёт, но и изъять его из рук гос-ва, в противном случае будет так

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kfmut/view/434163/
если правильно помню в 2007-ом году Бостону несколо больше десятка лет после реставрации стукнуло...

----------


## An-Z

Можете восстановить - честь вам и хвала, но передавать ветеранам.. подумайте, смогут ли ветераны его "удержать"? Не окончит ли он через несколько лет свою жизнь в китайской плавильной печи? На мой взгляд лучший для него удел - создание на его базе музея части, аэродрома. Я не против против доводки его до летающего состояния, но у нас как то раритеты долго не летают, то бьются, то улетают в тёплые страны..

----------

